# New knife, Smith & Wesson Border Guard



## ClintV (Dec 9, 2014)

I've carried a CRKT for nearly a decade. Love that knife! Didn't think I'd ever find a good enough replacement. Lol.
I went in to Dick's Sporting Goods, and saw a really huge folder. It has a belt cutter and glass breaker built in to it.
Very heavy (for a 'pocket knife',) and very large, too.
The handle panels feel great, the thumb tabs are large, easy to get to even when wearing winter gloves. The liner lock is easy to manipulate, too.
It has a tanto point, and the usual serrated portion of the blade, too. It's assembled with two different sizes of Torx screws: #10 & #6.
The pivot screw for the blade, and the three smaller screws holding the belt clip all had some type of glue holding them in. Probably something similar to blue Lock-Tite. 
I haven't taken the handles off, or completely disassembled it yet.
The only downside is that the belt clip has a little bit of side-to-side play in it. Maybe that's just on my knife only. 
Overall, I'd give this knife a '9 1/2'. Very pleased with it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That looks like a nice knife, and I'm on the lookout for one. The Boker Magnum I'm carrying has a good blade, but the thumb stud is too small. How much did it set you back?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rumor has it these Smith and Wesson knives are made by the Chicoms, say it ain't so Clint?


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Not to burst anyone's bubble, but that is a great knife. As long as your not going to use it. If you want a good quality S&W folder, then i'd recommend the S&W Extreme OPS.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

They are Chinese but still a great knife. If you want affordable American made quality check out some of the Kershaw and Buck knives.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> They are Chinese but still a great knife. If you want affordable American made quality check out some of the Kershaw and Buck knives.


 I thought Kersaw knives were made in Japan. Not anymore?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> I thought Kersaw knives were made in Japan. Not anymore?


Not all of their knives are American made. Not sure where the others come from. But the Kershaw I have is made here and great quality and value.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All my EDC folders have been Kershaw and I love them. Holds an edge for a long time and the company is top notch IMO. I had an issue with one where the pocket clip got a little loose. After a quick email they sent out a new clip and screws at no charge. You can also send the knife to them and they'll sharpen it free of charge.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I too have a S&W Border Guard knife, serrated tanto to be exact. It's one big bad blade, that's for sure and a pretty good choice for basic cutting tasks.

Originally I bought a Border Guard 2 from Amazon, same as this:









Out of the box the blade never seemed to lock up correctly. I should have returned it, but didn't and kept on using it. Finally the lock failed altogether so I figured I'd try out the "warranty" that it came with.

With a little research I found out they are made by Taylor Brands, I think they make Schrade and some other brands as well. Typically, you pay $6 for processing and they will evaluate your knife for repair/replacement. The Rep I emailed was nice enough to waive that fee so it only cost me a few bucks to ship it to Tennessee.

About a week later I figured I'd check out what the verdict was, so I called up Taylor and another nice lady there told me it was already shipped days ago and to check today's mail.

Lo and behold, a Border Guard 4 was waiting in my mail box, about 6 or 7 days after I shipped my damaged blade.









Much better this time around. Solid lock up, smooth deployment and has held up nicely for the past 2 or 3 years. Alas, it more or less serves to compliment my S&W firearms, I hardly use it and figure I have enough beater blades to use.

It's a very large, heavy folder so I rarely carry it but every so often I'll give it a work out and clean it up with some CLP. My son loves it so I figure I'll keep it clean and pass it to him when he's older.

I was really impressed with the customer service and wouldn't hesitate to buy again. Sure, it's not going to impress any pretentious blade snobs but for the price it's a great knife, whether you keep in the car, a bug out bag etc. :thumbup:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> All my EDC folders have been Kershaw and I love them. Holds an edge for a long time and the company is top notch IMO. I had an issue with one where the pocket clip got a little loose. After a quick email they sent out a new clip and screws at no charge. You can also send the knife to them and they'll sharpen it free of charge.
> 
> View attachment 10702


That's my daily carry right there, love it. 
Don't have one of those glass breaking, belt cutting rescue knives, but been thinking about it. Daughter has one, she's starting to get carried away with this prepping stuff.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Am I the only one that doesn't EDC a tatical folder. I was raised with the belief of caring a quality pocket knife but not a single blade. I have always carried a stockman or traper. I just replaced my Queen stockman EDC for 11 years with a Moore Maker trapper. Am I missing somthing by not having a lock open pocket knife?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't EDC a tatical folder. I was raised with the belief of caring a quality pocket knife but not a single blade. I have always carried a stockman or traper. I just replaced my Queen stockman EDC for 11 years with a Moore Maker trapper. Am I missing somthing by not having a lock open pocket knife?


Really it's just personal preference. It all depends on what your using it for.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Some of my knives.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Way too expensive for what you could get much cheaper. Check out TacForce. Same knife priced at like $10-15.


----------

